# Deer Gun harvest results are in!!



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Overall it sounds like the state had a pretty good week coming within 4% of last years total. Once again Tuscarawas county took top honors with 4,924 deer. They must be thick as rabbits over there because those numbers are repeated year in and year out. My county (Knox) took top honors for something at least. They had the largest drop in harvest in both percentage and total number. The count went from 3,075 to 1,855 this year for a 39.67% decrease. I don't know what is up with that. I have not been seeing quite as many deer as in previous years but that number is alarming. I am not sure what to make of it.

Congratulations to everyone who cashed in on the state's great resource. And good luck to those who are still planning to do so on the remaining season opportunities.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is the link to the ODNR's page with results.

Deer Gun Results


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Decent gun season, but the numbers speak for themselves. I had a bad gun season only seeing 17 deer in 3 days of hunting. I usually see that on the first day. I hope there will be a lot of hunters out during the 2 day gun season. The deer need to be pushed around more.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

The horrible weather we had throughout the week did not help either. Saturday and Sunday were about the two only decent days. Monday and Tuesday it felt like May out. And Wednesday-Friday were WINDY and wet.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Last week was pretty bad, I mostly bow hunt so wasnt a waste, had to work monday - Friday and we recieved so much rain thrusday and Friday, on saturday we went out to hunt and every place was under water aobut 3 feet. didnt get out at all, looking forward to the 16th & 17th.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

As we sat in deer camp we were bitching about the hot weather too but then we realized that we actually had a pretty good week with 5 hunters killing 6 deer.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

WOW BKR, Knox has always been one of the top counties. Strange.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

All in all it it seemed by the numbers that most counties faired pretty well. But for some reason my county (Knox) took 1200 fewer deer than last year. I don't think much of Knox was impacted by flooding that I heard about. And I think the largest majority of the corn were harvested which always helps. I guess we will just have to wait until next year to see whether that number is a result of higher harvests last year or if it perhaps was just bad hunting conditions.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I was alarmed by the lack of hunters out on opening day and all week for that matter. I hunted Seneca on opening day where I brag that I see around 70 deer on opening day I saw 8, on Tue still in Seneca seeing 15 deer. Moved to Wood Cty with a pushing crew, I was seeing in excess of 50 deer per day, as my goal to be in the wrong spot at the right time prevailed. Went back to Seneca one more day seeing 8 deer, back to Wood and the 50 per day, same woods as the days before. I have labeled myself a "great hunter but a terrible shot". I had my chances at bucks but have yet to connect. Needed more hunters in the woods to move the deer around. Plus we had some serious flooding during the gun season. Other than not tagging a deer I had a great season, good fun, good guys I am tired still but lost a few pounds, dragging the clay around.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I remember when Seneca and Wood county neither one produced many deer sightings. I have hunted Seneca only a couple of times 12-14 years ago but I am up there to the in-laws quite often. I know several guys who hunt there and they have been doing quite well the last few years. Many of their deer are coming from archery season though. Wood county is another one that has had a nice growth of deer numbers over the last several years. I have a sister-in-law that lives up there and when we visit there we sometimes see more deer than I see at home.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I saw more deer in one day last year than I saw all week this year. I did manage to shoot a very large doe, and had a great time spending the week with good friends, so the week was a success, in my eyes.

Still have the second weekend and muzzleloader.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> WOW BKR, Knox has always been one of the top counties. Strange.


Yeah that's what makes it very surprising. I am curious to see the numbers from here on out particularly when they begin to herd up and hit the fields in numbers. If it was simply a poor harvest it should be obvious with that kind of disparity in numbers.


----------



## hughesj14 (Dec 8, 2006)

seen more deer sat and sunday than i did all week long, im going to start taking vacation first couple of weeks of november than taking off gun season, still managed to kill real nice 13 point buck,


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

yes i too didnt see very many deer compared to archery season when i harvested my 10 point. I only see 3 deer all week 2 young bucks and a doe which i shot. But i was very supprised to only see 3 in a week when i average 5-10 deer every time out during the archery season. I think that the weather played a large part in that though i was very supprised when i seen the numbers


----------

